# Ormsby Hypemachine Build: Pale Moon & Purplehearts



## esp_eraser (Feb 19, 2016)

Greetings Again!!

My new Ormsby Hypemachine build is under way and I thought this would be a great opportunity to share what I have so far.

I'm extremely excited about this build as I am with all of them but this feels like it has something extra special about it, and the tonewoods are just gorgeous. I'm sure you will agree this is going to be an amazing instrument.

This is also build #3 so far for me, and if your interested you can find build#1 right here:

NGD
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ypemachine-claro-walnut-burl.html#post4303724

Build thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ations/275851-my-ormsby-guitar-build-1-a.html

So here are some of the specs:

Ormsby Hypemachine
7 string 25.5- 28.2 Multiscale
Palemoon ebony top and head cap
Purpleheart one piece body
Purpleheart one piece neck
Fretboard- Luthiers choice
Inlay- luthiers choice (if any)

Hipshot Locking tuners
Stainless Steel XJ Frets
Bone nut
Ormsby Nunchucker A8 and De La Crème a5 pickups
Single saddle bridge pieces
2 volume controls, and coil split push/pull
Dunlop recessed straplocks
gloss body/ oiled neck

oh yeah sorry  pics: 

Mockups:
















Tonewoods:











(Top piece only)

Workshop:












Some other builds on this run:




Circle of life:




Be sure to keep checking in for more updates and thanks for looking


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 19, 2016)

Holy crap this is gonna look crazy


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 19, 2016)

Holy smokes that thing is going to look soooo good! 
Excellent choices


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 19, 2016)

The neck looks like Bloodwood? Which I have on one of my guitars which is why I am asking. Well either way smoking build you have there.


----------



## beavis2306 (Feb 20, 2016)

I like the pale ebony. Is this from the 2016 run? I thought they were only offering copper, gold leaf and carbon fibre for the tops.


----------



## Insomnia (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh you cheeky bastard, you're so lucky!


----------



## pondman (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow


----------



## jwade (Feb 20, 2016)

.... me that is an absurd top.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, but it would look much better, when the backside of the body would match the color of the neck ... this violet ... sorry, no.

Otherwise superb!


----------



## skeels (Feb 21, 2016)

That's some cool wood combos right there.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 21, 2016)

So YOU'RE the lucky SOB with that pale moon ebony top.

Holy crap, this build is going to be epic.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen a purpleheart body! Wow! Love it!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 21, 2016)

That's awesome! I love purpleheart. I'd love it more it it never lost any of its purpleness, but it should look awesome long term no matter what.


----------



## Crimsonghost (Feb 23, 2016)

Woah.


----------



## LX_T (Feb 23, 2016)

Is this...reality?
Looks sick!


----------



## EvA (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow that purpleheart looks incredible, great choices!


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

Yep its definetly purpleheart, perhaps that pic of the neck is slightly deceiving though blood wood is more reddish-brown in colour.
Perry has used blood wood on a hype fretboard for reference

*see the image here of necks on shelves, there's 2 very purple necks 

Also the pics were taken at different times and different lighting, so we'll see how it turns out though if they're different shades I don't really care. I think it will look amazing regardless.

Will post more pics as I get them, thanks for your interest.


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 3, 2016)

Got this little teaser update
Here is a snap of the delicious fretboard and offset dots which are Gold Mother of Pearl.


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 4, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> That's awesome! I love purpleheart. I'd love it more it it never lost any of its purpleness, but it should look awesome long term no matter what.



The one reason I won't put it on a build and use it as an accent color.


----------



## azyat (Mar 5, 2016)

This one is gonna be a really wild creature


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry for the necrobump, but I'm curious if there's an update on this beast. Those are some killer wood specs, and I think the purpleheart will look even better when aged.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 20, 2017)

Latest update on the Ormsby page from the start of the month:


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 20, 2017)

Just. Wow.


----------



## trebal (Mar 20, 2017)

The top is awesonme! Good woods


----------



## IGC (Mar 20, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2017)

amazing


----------



## DanieLibuy (Mar 21, 2017)

Neat.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Mar 22, 2017)

That build looks amazing. I wouldn't have the patience for that year wait time


----------



## thinkpad20 (Mar 22, 2017)

The purple is too.... purple for me, personally  but it's pretty amazing that it's the natural color. That top though, is just stunning.  That guitar is going to be an eye-catcher for sure


----------



## olejason (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you going to seal the purpleheart or let it naturally age?


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 23, 2017)

Please let it age naturally. I think it will look even more incredible once it's less saturated, and more of a wispy lavender.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 23, 2017)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh /inhale Uuuuuuuuuuuuuugh

That is seriously a beautiful instrument. Grats


----------



## esp_eraser (Aug 29, 2017)

17218418_10158210369805618_6858859520226789132_o by Rob S, on Flickr


18402854_10154789791418037_4363747463908728472_n by Rob S, on Flickr



Sorry guys had forgot about this thread.
I've attached the most recent pics that I've seen which was back around march or so. I have been in contact with Perry and I believe they are currently working on getting this run of guitars completed among other projects and production models.



MSUspartans777 said:


> That build looks amazing. I wouldn't have the patience for that year wait time


Thanks mate, the deposit was placed in August 2014, not 2016 so I'm looking forward to it being completed and seeing the other nice guitars from this run also.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Aug 30, 2017)

Feck me that thing is stunning!!!

Is pale moon ebony called something else also? I'm struggling to find any in the uk


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 30, 2017)

looks awesome

anyone know how long purple heart will keep its color before turning? does sealing it make the color last longer?


----------



## Walshy (Aug 30, 2017)

Pale moon ebony is becoming very hard to get hold of, especially that wide for a one-piece top! That said, it's not on the CITES endangered list yet.

I'm very happy for you because this is a special build. How has dealing with Ormsby been over the duration?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 30, 2017)

Mr_Mar10 said:


> Feck me that thing is stunning!!!
> 
> Is pale moon ebony called something else also? I'm struggling to find any in the uk


try looking for black and white ebony, it's sometimes called that.


M3CHK1LLA said:


> looks awesome
> 
> anyone know how long purple heart will keep its color before turning? does sealing it make the color last longer?


If it's kept out of direct sunlight it'll stay a shade of purple for years, though not a deep purple like it is when first cut. Sealing it with the right clear coat will mitigate the turning as well. If you're really worried about colorfastness though then it's easier/cheaper to get some maple or ash or other wood you like and dye it purple.


----------

